# just for you momma D



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^^Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL I knew you couldn't resist going to check that out after hearing it over the phone


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Lmao


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

What about how to check the muffler bearings


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I had to go look :haha:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow.... lol. I hope no one actually trys that.


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Lmao


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Geez Walker, now you're just making fun of me because of the canooter valve comment years ago  but I still like ya 

I remember hearing a radio station prank about halogen light fluid. These things are great! :18:


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Man I'm glad y'all postedhese. I was low in both blinkers and my muffler bearings starting to rattle haha


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Wile watching this I started to doubt all knowledge I have about vehichles


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^lmao. I will be on the search for more later when im not doing anything 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Heres another one.... Courtesy of gpinjason

http://tomdwyer.com/2011/uncategorized/d-i-y-auto-maintenance-tips-a-home-test-for-halogen-fluid/

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

need to make a video of how to check that pesky canooter valve or the dang worthless flux capasitor...lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Canooter valve.....isn't that what you got D with when she was still trying to figure you out lol

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh and lets not forget to check and make sure the handlebar drain plug is tight, dont want that thing falling out and shooting hot oil in your lap 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Canooter valve.....isn't that what you got D with when she was still trying to figure you out lol
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


 
Yup. Now I just sit back and read a bit, hit google or whatever. If I'm daring I MAY ask questions. I've learned over the years what sounds plausible or not. What kills me is when I think you're bs-ing and I find out it's legit. :34:



:374230:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> Yup. Now I just sit back and read a bit, hit google or whatever. If I'm daring I MAY ask questions. I've learned over the years what sounds plausible or not. What kills me is when I think you're bs-ing and I find out it's legit. :34:
> 
> 
> 
> :374230:


 
I get the feel'n D knows way more then she lets on...I'd be careful guys...lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Bwahaha 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah. Yeah. That's it. 
I'm really smart and am just testing you all. 
We'll go with that.
Careful guys.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> I'm really smart


We never thought any different. :bigok:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> We never thought any different. :bigok:


Geez you took liberty paraphrasing, didn't you? 
Guess I should have typed my "I'm smart" post using the sarcastic font eh?


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

LMAO, those are hilarious. I needed a good laugh this morning. Thanks for posting.


----------

